# ED rails on fursuiter killed in the line of duty. Wow.



## powderhound (Mar 3, 2013)

Many people in EMS have been discussing the EMT and Paramedic that were both killed when an ambulance was struck by a vehicle that failed to obey a traffic signal. With ambulance crashes fatalities are really rare. This seems to have been an unlucky and sad set of circumstances.

I found out the EMT was a fursuiter known as Lemonade Coyote. So I googled it and the first thing I got was an Encyclopedia Dramatica page linked into the accident and victims information.

I don't know if there is any truth to the content but in general I'm surprised that anyone would put something like that together on two people right after they were killed in the line of duty. 

*edit* 
I didn't know very much about ED but after reading up I guess I sort of get it now.


----------



## Percy (Mar 3, 2013)

You should never expect anything good to come out of ED no matter what the situation is.


----------



## Azure (Mar 3, 2013)

nothing is sacred, be appalled if you wish, but to many it really doesnt matter. that and its encyclopediaDRAMAtica. drama is in its name.


----------



## Willow (Mar 3, 2013)

As unfortunate as it is, that's what ED does and they really *couldn't* care less


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 3, 2013)

This is ED we're talking about here, it's what they do. Yes it's appalling and disgusting but there's nothing you can do about it sadly.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 3, 2013)

The whole thing's a shame, but really, it's ED. 

Can you stop /b/ making jokes about mass killings, genocide, slavery, disasters, and terrorist attacks? Would it make a difference that affects those the events concern if they stopped?


----------



## RegencyBroughamDeluxe (Mar 3, 2013)

Remember when ED was a fairly harmless chronicler of internet drama? 

The really outrageous thing here is that the person who caused the accident didn't receive any kind of criminal citation. How is running a red light and killing 2 people not worthy of a vehicular manslaughter charge? Especially since they were in a freaking AMBULANCE.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 3, 2013)

This is ED being ED, It is just best to ignore them if you are upset with them. Making a hissy fit about whatever they do is what they want you to do.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 3, 2013)

I remember back in the day when ED was funny and just made fun of people who caused drama on the internet.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 3, 2013)

Willow said:


> As unfortunate as it is, that's what ED does and they really could care less



Couldn't.

They couldn't care less.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Couldn't.
> 
> They couldn't care less.


http://youtu.be/om7O0MFkmpw

I know, it makes no sense when you say it wrong.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 3, 2013)

Well unfortunately there are disgusting people in this world.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Willow (Mar 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Couldn't.
> 
> They couldn't care less.


thank


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 3, 2013)

ED is incredibly distasteful, but thankfully their opinion doesn't count for shit. Nobody expects them to be a pillar of wisdom.


----------



## Outcast (Mar 3, 2013)

A shed a tear... for that hapless, dead fursuiter, and for that damn site.


----------



## Golden (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't find this surprising really, and OP shouldn't either. These are chantards doing their job.


----------



## Ryuu (Mar 3, 2013)

I find that death to be very sad. Thoughts to the family


----------



## Joey (Mar 4, 2013)

RaichuOPs said:


> I don't find this surprising really, and OP shouldn't either. These are chantards doing their job.



Yeah, pretty much this. I was a furry-hating chantard for years.

I know why they do this. That said however, it doesn't make it okay... but still, it's just something they do. No shock or surprise here.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 4, 2013)

How many people know of his fursona name and bother to look him up on google?


----------



## Toshabi (Mar 4, 2013)

OMG! Never would've seen that coming! CALL THE POLICE! NO, CALL BATMAN! ED POSTED AN OFFENSIVE ARTICLE!!!!


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 4, 2013)

I found that ED page to be quite humorous.


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 4, 2013)

ED lost its edge after GirlVinyl shut it down. Now it's run by less organized, less funny individuals. Sure, the old stuff is there and maybe the veterans keep it up, but the new stuff...it's not funny. This is not being offensive to piss off white people, this is a bunch of Internet basement dwellers who missed the point, thinking furry hate=meme to force. There's no drama here, this is just dumb nerds being pathetic, and frankly, insulting.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 4, 2013)

The Internet has no real sense of propriety whatsoever. When a black child celebrity working in an Oscar-nominated film is called a "c***" and she is only NINE YEARS OLD (six at the age of filming), then we know that online etiquette does not exist in any form. If a presumably-innocent child star gets drubbed online, then what would happen to someone who is a card-carrying memebr of the Furry fandom- geekdom's untouchable caste. 

Nobody cares about the fact that LemonadeCoyote in real life was an EMT who helped doctors save lives. They only see him as a Furry and that's enough reason to spit on his grave.


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 4, 2013)

They've achieved their aim then, I guess. They're appalling you and getting a laugh out of it


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 4, 2013)

My question is why you bothered reading it in the first place.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2013)

Something really really made me stop one minute with your post
You looked up their Fursona/ furry name right?
Did you look up their real name which would actually real people would do....

but its ED, why the hell are you giving one too many fucks to it?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't even know the guy and I was upset already. I saw a thumbnail of a tribute video on youtube, and I was so upset because I knew it wasn't good news before I even clicked the video. I don't know why I got so sad and depressed. This was like the first time I got so sad even though I barely knew what happen and not even knowing who this guy was.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 4, 2013)

I just don't know how a human being can see someone, full of life, then actually mock their death. Not only just not care that they are now dead, killed, but actually take joy in it. I don't accept the excuse that "oh it's just them, it's to be expected." No it's not. I don't care who this guy was, I saw him happy and that's enough for his death to be respected and mourned, not used as further injury.



TheMetalVelocity said:


> I don't even know the guy and I was upset already. I saw a thumbnail of a tribute video on youtube, and I was so upset because I knew it wasn't good news before I even clicked the video. I don't know why I got so sad and depressed. This was like the first time I got so sad even though I barely knew what happen and not even knowing who this guy was.



Then I want to congratulate you on being a human. (forget about the fact that's often a Furry insult) It's normal for that to depress and upset you.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2013)

Just the first line makes me sad. ._.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 4, 2013)

You say "ED did this", but ED as a site did nothing.
You know who did? Some random troll. Seriously, go look at the article history. Pretty much all of it was written by a single person. 
Said person just happened to submit it to ED, which has very lax quality control as it is, and doesn't give a fuck about "tasteless material." So blame the person in question, not the site.

Although all you're doing, either way, is getting offended by trolling. And offending people is like the central aspect of trolling.

I know I'm just nitpicking, and it is pretty assholish to say this about an EMT worker that died, but it's usually good to understand your source as whether or not to even get this pissed off or point the finger.


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 4, 2013)

Pretty sad that they have enough time and devoted enough brain power to write that big and indepth an article.


----------



## Machine (Mar 4, 2013)

You know that you're all just feeding ED trolls by getting worked up about this, right?


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2013)

Machine said:


> You know that you're all just feeding ED trolls by getting worked up about this, right?



Yes, although my response to this is as apathetic as when people tell me that saying I don't like damien hirst's art 'just means he's won'.


----------



## Hadraz (Mar 4, 2013)

Personally, I really don't understand the American obsession with freedom of speech, where the right to free speech is used to defend insulting anyone for anything in the worst ways possible. Here in the UK, such behaviour, online or not, would be likely to result in legal action being taken against you. Which in cases such as this I believe to be perfectly justifiable. 
Whoever wrote this deserves to be named, shamed, and punished.


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 4, 2013)

Machine said:


> You know that you're all just feeding ED trolls by getting worked up about this, right?



I would hardly call them "trolls." Good trolls look for easy drama and then do something funny, which may or may not be offensive, which, in turn, causes butthurt people to become more butthurt. This incident is just wrong. There's no drama here. It's like "Oh let's make this article about a guy who was killed in a home invasion, because that's funny."

I'm starting to think some of these new trolls actually find the material _itself_ funny, rather than the way it's presented or how people react to it. I think these guys spent way too much time on /b/. Some people are just messed up in the head.


----------



## Joey (Mar 4, 2013)

Hadraz said:


> Personally, I really don't understand the American obsession with freedom of speech, where the right to free speech is used to defend insulting anyone for anything in the worst ways possible. Here in the UK, such behaviour, online or not, would be likely to result in legal action being taken against you. Which in cases such as this I believe to be perfectly justifiable.
> Whoever wrote this deserves to be named, shamed, and punished.



This isn't really on par with people like the Westboro Baptist Church. Nobody showed up to picket Tim's funeral or bother his family and friends in real life. This is the internet.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> This isn't really on par with people like the Westboro Baptist Church. Nobody showed up to picket Tim's funeral or bother his family and friends in real life. This is the internet.



Oh goodness I forgot about that. 

Such attitudes make me lean back in my chair and ask why privileged people living in a country with plenty of food and friends can't just...be...the most basic level of nice to each other? 

I don't think I'll ever get it.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 4, 2013)

Hadraz said:


> Personally, I really don't understand the American obsession with freedom of speech, where the right to free speech is used to defend insulting anyone for anything in the worst ways possible. Here in the UK, such behaviour, online or not, would be likely to result in legal action being taken against you. Which in cases such as this I believe to be perfectly justifiable.
> Whoever wrote this deserves to be named, shamed, and punished.



What a brilliant use of the time and resources of the judicial system.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> What a brilliant use of the time and resources of the judicial system.



Perhaps not in the minds of the deceased's family. Still, the UK has undertaken judical process against people for 'defamatory' comments before.


----------



## Joey (Mar 4, 2013)

http://www.silive.com/news/index.ssf/2013/02/funeral_for_fallen_ems_private.html











I've been thinking about this, and it's a pretty low blow, even for ED.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 4, 2013)

Hadraz said:


> Personally, I really don't understand the American obsession with freedom of speech, where the right to free speech is used to defend insulting anyone for anything in the worst ways possible. Here in the UK, such behaviour, online or not, would be likely to result in legal action being taken against you. Which in cases such as this I believe to be perfectly justifiable.
> Whoever wrote this deserves to be named, shamed, and punished.


I respectully disagree.  Sure it's a horrible thing to write, but it's just an opinion, which you should be allowed to express.  It's not a crime, in my opinion.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 4, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I respectully disagree.  Sure it's a horrible thing to write, but it's just an opinion, which you should be allowed to express.  It's not a crime, in my opinion.


There's a difference between an opinion and an outright attack.

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-17515992


----------



## Azure (Mar 4, 2013)

Raptros said:


> There's a difference between an opinion and an outright attack.
> 
> http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-17515992


So what? Dude went to JAIL for 56 days for talking racist trash on twitter whilst drunk. Congrats you are now an orwellian society, enjoy. Nobody goes to jail in the street for saying racist shit every day, do they? So what makes that right? 

Know what I don't understand? Why people feel the need to push out platitudes like "Oh thats sad" or "My condolences" or "He died too young", when not a single motherfucker who says it has ANY kind of personal connection to the person. You don't even mean that shit, even though you think you do, you are just saying it because you think it "appropriate". Well its not, because who are you saying it too that matters? The family? The friends? Or is it just to yourself so other people will think good of you?


----------



## Cairn (Mar 4, 2013)

Raptros said:


> There's a difference between an opinion and an outright attack.
> 
> http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-17515992


While I think the people who write this kind of crap are morons, I don't think it's the government's job to punish them for it.
Laws are not supposed to stop you from doing what's immoral, like insulting people; they are supposed to stop you from doing things that violate the rights of others.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 4, 2013)

Raptros said:


> There's a difference between an opinion and an outright attack.
> 
> http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-17515992



I still don't think he should've been jailed.  Those were terrible actions, but what do you charge him with?  Being an ass?


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 4, 2013)

Azure said:


> So what? Dude went to JAIL for 56 days for talking racist trash on twitter whilst drunk. Congrats you are now an orwellian society, enjoy. Nobody goes to jail in the street for saying racist shit every day, do they? So what makes that right?
> 
> Know what I don't understand? Why people feel the need to push out platitudes like "Oh thats sad" or "My condolences" or "He died too young", when not a single motherfucker who says it has ANY kind of personal connection to the person. You don't even mean that shit, even though you think you do, you are just saying it because you think it "appropriate". Well its not, because who are you saying it too that matters? The family? The friends? Or is it just to yourself so other people will think good of you?


There's such a thing called empathy and compassion.



Cairn said:


> While I think the people who write this kind of crap are morons, I don't think it's the government's job to punish them for it.
> Laws are not supposed to stop you from doing what's immoral, like insulting people; they are supposed to stop you from doing things that violate the rights of others.


Maybe, maybe, but what is the level at which someone may consider something as hate speech or in this case, libel?


----------



## Hadraz (Mar 4, 2013)

Cairn said:


> While I think the people who write this kind of crap are morons, I don't think it's the government's job to punish them for it.
> Laws are not supposed to stop you from doing what's immoral, like insulting people; they are supposed to stop you from doing things that violate the rights of others.


So calling someone a horrifically racist term just to cause them emotional pain Isn't violating their rights? Though I understand where you are coming from, I do think that the government needs to show people that certain behaviour is just unacceptable in a civilised society. Because sadly, if people think they can get away with bad behaviour, they'll keep doing it and it will just escalate. 
I do think some degree of freedom of speech is needed, but to use it just to cause harm to others is just wrong, online or in real life.


----------



## Azure (Mar 4, 2013)

Raptros said:


> There's such a thing called empathy and compassion.


And in this case it is faceless, pointless, and sourceless. I'd much rather reserve my empathy and compassion where it is well applied, instead of for a stranger who I've never met and never will meet. To mourn the unknown to me is a waste of feelings better applied. But people can be wishy-washy if they want to, I simply think them foolish. Nobody here was soothed by their overtures, being that they were applied because they were EXPECTED.


----------



## Neoi (Mar 4, 2013)

Its people like those of ED who make me sick and fill me with anger. Even though I never new lemonade coyote before news got out about his passing, He doesn't not deserve such cruel words put against him. Still, you cant real do anything when it comes to ED, they will cross any line.


----------



## Cairn (Mar 4, 2013)

Hadraz said:


> So calling someone a horrifically racist term just to cause them emotional pain Isn't violating their rights? Though I understand where you are coming from, I do think that the government needs to show people that certain behaviour is just unacceptable in a civilised society. Because sadly, if people think they can get away with bad behaviour, they'll keep doing it and it will just escalate.
> I do think some degree of freedom of speech is needed, but to use it just to cause harm to others is just wrong, online or in real life.



The problem is, I don't trust any government enough to give it the power to decide what behavior is "acceptable". What I view as acceptable might be completely different from what other people view as acceptable.

Laws that regulate what people can do based on what society thinks is right is one of the biggest problems societies have faced.

Look at: women's rights, gay rights, rights for various races, etc.
They were *ALL *limited because society didn't think certain behaviors were "acceptable."


----------



## Golden (Mar 4, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> This isn't really on par with people like the Westboro Baptist Church. Nobody showed up to picket Tim's funeral or bother his family and friends in real life. This is the internet.


  This. Additionally, I just looked over the article, and of course it is disrespectful. But by ED standards, the article is fairly tame, shitty, and content-less. According to their TOS, "ED is not an outing site". If you can get someone who personally knew Lemonade Coyote to send a rational request to an admin (without being an idiot), said admin will possibly delete the page.


----------



## Joey (Mar 5, 2013)

RaichuOPs said:


> This. Additionally, I just looked over the article, and of course it is disrespectful. But by ED standards, the article is fairly tame, shitty, and content-less. According to their TOS, "ED is not an outing site". If you can get someone who personally knew Lemonade Coyote to send a rational request to an admin (without being an idiot), said admin will possibly delete the page.



I completely agree. Especially the part about it being content-less. There wasn't anything to dig up on this guy. It was really just written to cause a commotion.


----------



## Tigercougar (Mar 5, 2013)

....Well....people make fun of people they don't know personally who've died all the time. It's why gore sites are a cottage industry, and why people say 'good riddens' if they hear a celebrity has died of an overdose. Hell, I remember some of the things I've said about Michael Jackson since he passed, so...it would be hypocrisy for me to denounce this.


----------



## S4lvavus (Mar 5, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, ED has a track record of hating everyone and everything relating to the furry fandom. While their inability to use even a little bit of tact in the face of a tragedy just because one of the victims was a fursuiter can be a little upsetting, it should *not *be even remotely surprising.

Now, had a really prominent media entity done something like this, CNN, FOX(most people hate them anyways), BBC, done what ED did, there probably would have been more of an uproar, even from people who generally don't like the furry fandom. Even if the Onion News Network had done it, there would have been problems. 

Let's just remember that ED is immature and over the top by its very nature.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 5, 2013)

S4lvavus said:


> If I'm not mistaken, ED has a track record of hating everyone and everything relating to the furry fandom. While their inability to use even a little bit of tact in the face of a tragedy just because one of the victims was a fursuiter can be a little upsetting, it should *not *be even remotely surprising.
> 
> Now, had a really prominent media entity done something like this, CNN, FOX(most people hate them anyways), BBC, done what ED did, there probably would have been more of an uproar, even from people who generally don't like the furry fandom. Even if the Onion News Network had done it, there would have been problems.
> 
> Let's just remember that ED is immature and over the top by its very nature.



For the most part I was going to ignore this thread until this. ED doesn't really hate the furry fandom.  It never has. ED however has always taken advantage of any group that has a steady supply of what can best called "Lulzcows". The Furry Community simply had a lot of content for them to thrive on when it comes to articles. We are just one of many groups they target for this kind of amusement that they get.


----------



## Joey (Mar 5, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> For the most part I was going to ignore this thread until this. ED doesn't really hate the furry fandom.  It never has. ED however has always taken advantage of any group that has a steady supply of what can best called "Lulzcows". The Furry Community simply had a lot of content for them to thrive on when it comes to articles. We are just one of many groups they target for this kind of amusement that they get.



Yup. And furries aren't even the biggest lolcows around anymore. Bronies took center stage a long time ago.


----------



## dietrc70 (Mar 5, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> I completely agree. Especially the part about it being content-less. There wasn't anything to dig up on this guy. It was really just written to cause a commotion.



Agreed.  I was thinking, "seriously, ED, is _this_ the best you can do?"  L.C. must have been a model citizen, which agrees with other sources.  He's basically lutz-proof.  By ED standards, that article was the obituary of a really great guy.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 5, 2013)

Encyclopedia Dramatica is the place were faith in humanity goes to die.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Mar 5, 2013)

We are talking about ED here, the website that trolled their own hardcore userbase for months with oh internet.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 5, 2013)

TheGr8MC said:


> The Internet is the place were faith in humanity goes to die.


Fixed that for you


----------



## RegencyBroughamDeluxe (Mar 5, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> Yup. And furries aren't even the biggest lolcows around anymore. Bronies took center stage a long time ago.



But bronies are furries.

Oh, wait. Probably shouldn't say that out loud.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 6, 2013)

Something feels off about this article, doesn't it?

Stalker-esque. Someone who can't let go.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 6, 2013)

RegencyBroughamDeluxe said:


> But bronies are furries.
> 
> Oh, wait. Probably shouldn't say that out loud.



Murder comes to mind


----------



## RegencyBroughamDeluxe (Mar 6, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Murder comes to mind



Hey, I call 'em like I see 'em.

The problem with bronies is that they aren't really strong enough to be their own fandom, at least not long term. Somebody will have to take ownership of them eventually. It seems like they're more likely to get absorbed by furries than anyone else.


----------



## Sar (Mar 6, 2013)

RegencyBroughamDeluxe said:


> Hey, I call 'em like I see 'em.
> 
> The problem with bronies is that they aren't really strong enough to be their own fandom, at least not long term. Somebody will have to take ownership of them eventually. It seems like they're more likely to get absorbed by furries than anyone else.



I think the bronies are widespread enough to create their own fandom. The question is when will Nat Geo do a documentary on them for our entertainment.


----------



## Tigercougar (Mar 6, 2013)

The problem with the brony fandom is that when/if FiM is cancelled, their fandom is going to collapse. I don't think there's enough of a mythology there to last years with no new films/TV shows like Star Wars and the like.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 6, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> The problem with the brony fandom is that when/if FiM is cancelled, their fandom is going to collapse. I don't think there's enough of a mythology there to last years with no new films/TV shows like Star Wars and the like.


You'd be surprised actually.


----------



## wtfjinx (Mar 7, 2013)

I just feel like I need to post on here, being an EMT / Fur myself. I'm really glad to see that the Fandom did indeed come together in some sense to pay their respects. It hits home to me on more than one level.

5-5-5-5.


----------



## powderhound (Mar 7, 2013)

wtfjinx said:


> I'm really glad to see that the Fandom did indeed come together in some sense to pay their respects.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I wish we had done better, and in this type of situation, with less internet drama.


----------



## Ames (Mar 7, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> The problem with the brony fandom is that when/if FiM is cancelled, their fandom is going to collapse. I don't think there's enough of a mythology there to last years with no new films/TV shows like Star Wars and the like.



Actually, a good amount of the ponyfag fandom has splintered from being centered around the actual show.  A majority, if I daresay myself.  I think it's at a stage of self-sustainability even now.

But back on topic, OP should know better than to expect better.  Nothing is sacred on the internets.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 7, 2013)

Why should people who likely don't know who LC was give a shit on what folks on ED have to say about him?


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 7, 2013)

Glaice said:


> Why should people who likely don't know who LC was give a shit on what folks on ED have to say about him?



That's right, it's fine for people to treat eachother like shit as long as you don't personally know them.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 7, 2013)

Glaice said:


> Why should people who likely don't know who LC was give a shit on what folks on ED have to say about him?



Please Mr, Scrooge. Christmas comes but once a year. :V

Yeah, no. That argument is utter bullshit. Humans have this thing called compassion and empathy. Learn it.


----------



## wtfjinx (Mar 7, 2013)

Glaice said:


> Why should people who likely don't know who LC was give a shit on what folks on ED have to say about him?



Because you should feel sympathy, especially that LC was a fur, you are a fur. I know that I would like to THINK as all furs as a type of distant family, even if some are like strange uncle bob who you really don't want to invite to the family reunion, but you have to. Hearing the death of someone you have a least a small connection to, you should feel bad about. Wouldn't you feel like shit if say, someone got hit by a car right in front of you? Or are you just a stone cold person with no emotion? 

I don't know, I guess some people are different than others. I feel awful hearing that LC was killed, even more that it was a LODD (Line of Duty Death). Hell, I feel bad when I hear that someone died that was military personnel in my area.


----------



## Tigercougar (Mar 7, 2013)

Glaice said:


> Why should people who likely don't know who LC was give a shit on what folks on ED have to say about him?



Why should you give a stranger directions?

Why should you call 911 if you see someone involved in a terrible accident that you don't personally know?

Why should you lead a strange kid to the courtesy counter if they've lost track of their parents?


----------



## dietrc70 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Why should you give a stranger directions?
> 
> Why should you call 911 if you see someone involved in a terrible accident that you don't personally know?
> 
> Why should you lead a strange kid to the courtesy counter if they've lost track of their parents?



These examples involve helping actual human beings with problems.  Worrying about what is on ED is...pointless.


----------



## RegencyBroughamDeluxe (Mar 7, 2013)

JamesB said:


> Actually, a good amount of the ponyfag fandom has splintered from being centered around the actual show.  A majority, if I daresay myself.  I think it's at a stage of self-sustainability even now.



Maybe. Some franchises/fandoms seem to have sticking power beyond all reasonable expectations- Sonic, for example. But in the end, I think Bronydom will go the way of Crash Bandicoot. 

When /mlp/ finally gets deleted we'll all know the jig is up.


----------



## wtfjinx (Mar 7, 2013)

dietrc70 said:


> These examples involve helping actual human beings with problems.  Worrying about what is on ED is...pointless.



Yeah but what he was referring to if I recall wasn't about ED. He was referring to the guy who said "who cares what happened to LC if they did not personally know him." or something of that nature.


----------



## Golden (Mar 8, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> I completely agree. Especially the part about it being content-less. There wasn't anything to dig up on this guy. It was really just written to cause a commotion.


  if you ask me, I'd say it was an ex writing it: he had to be targeted. There is nothing on the guy, save for generic shit that could really be said about any furry. It's like the Conner Hemming debacle, only the guy is dead (which simply makes the original writer look like a much more massive dickhead).


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 9, 2013)

I actually do give directions or converse if asked a question to/by strangers but for the most part I leave them alone. However, I do sometimes talk to those who are employees of stores I go to regularly so you can't call me a completely cold hearted cunt. I only heard of Lemonade via SilverAutomatic's Twitter and I didn't inquiry because it was not my business.

Not everyone is going to have a strong empathy towards strangers in this fandom and I am one of those cooler hearted ones.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 9, 2013)

Glaice said:


> I actually do give directions or converse if asked a question to/by strangers but for the most part I leave them alone. However, I do sometimes talk to those who are employees of stores I go to regularly so you can't call me a completely cold hearted cunt. I only heard of Lemonade via SilverAutomatic's Twitter and I didn't inquiry because it was not my business.
> 
> Not everyone is going to have a strong empathy towards strangers in this fandom and I am one of those cooler hearted ones.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0f130MJjKE <--Show some compassion and change your avi to that guy for us. ;3c


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 10, 2013)

I really am not surprised by anything that (special) ED comes up with anymore.  I mean, didn't they make fun of Trayvon Martin and George Zimmerman right after his death?


----------



## Krieger (Mar 11, 2013)

As an EMR and volunteer firefighter, I can only hope that nothing like this happens to me


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

PROTIP: A lot of the articles on ED aren't necessarily about the article subjects themselves, but rather are about illiciting drama and kooky froth/threats/insanity from people who get easily butt mad and can't control their emotions.  In other words, it's often less about the article subject and more about inflicting hilarious reactions from people who take "words on a screen" far too seriously.  

It's not like we're hypocrites either, nearly every admin on ED has their ~own~ article (myself included).  We generally don't do anything to anyone what we wouldn't be willing to do to ourselves first...we're not 4Chan kiddies ya know.  It's all about the entertainment, shock humor that is, often employing overly satirical, sarcastic, parody forms in order to mock seriousness and those who suffer from "Stick Up The Butt" or "Pinecone Up The Pooper" syndrome.

The problem with most people, especially furries...is that they take themselves *WAY* too freakin serious.  I mean, perspective check here people...you like dressing up and acting/pretending to be ANIMALS!  That's freakin HILARIOUS!  

Honestly, if you can't laugh at your own overly obvious hilarity, well, maybe you should stick with trying to be "normal".  *snicker*


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> PROTIP: A lot of the articles on ED aren't necessarily about the article subjects themselves, but rather are about illiciting drama and kooky froth/threats/insanity from people who get easily butt mad and can't control their emotions.



Didn't ED used make fun of the people that started unnecessary drama as opposed to resorting to creating the drama themselves?



> The problem with most people, especially furries...is that they take themselves *WAY* too freakin serious.  I mean, perspective check here people...you like dressing up and acting/pretending to be ANIMALS!  That's freakin HILARIOUS!



You know... like you're doing right now.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

ED is about a lot of things actually.  Primarily the site is for documenting lulz/drama and online happenings but also as a site for incurring/mocking drama, although more so as an overall side effect.  It would probably be more accurate to say that we poke fun at those who inflict drama into themselves where no ~real~ drama actually even exists.  That's one of the reasons why furries in general are so often such a popular target, because most furries revel in imagined drama.  Basically, those of us on ED don't take ANYTHING seriously...least of all ourselves.

I mean, I'm a "Little" fer cripe sakes!  I like coloring with crayons and watching cartoons!  I find immense enjoyment in things like cereal box toys and glow sticks and playing with toys!  Jumping in piles of leaves and stomping in puddles!  It's freakin hilarious fun all around!  

I am wholly convinced though that a lot of people "become" furries, "littles" and the like simply ~because~ they want to try and inflict drama into themselves, they desperately want to be a "fursecuted" little "unique snowflake".  They don't truly enjoy the interest they claim to be apart of, for many of them it's all about how they can victimize themselves rather than how they can have fun with something that need not be taken seriously ~at all~.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> ED is about a lot of things actually.  Primarily the site is for documenting lulz/drama and online happenings but also as a site for incurring/mocking drama, although more so as an overall side effect.  It would probably be more accurate to say that we poke fun at those who inflict drama into themselves where no ~real~ drama actually even exists.  That's one of the reasons why furries in general are so often such a popular target, because most furries revel in imagined drama.  Basically, those of us on ED don't take ANYTHING seriously...least of all ourselves.
> 
> I mean, I'm a "Little" fer cripe sakes!  I like coloring with crayons and watching cartoons!  I find immense enjoyment in things like cereal box toys and glow sticks and playing with toys!  Jumping in piles of leaves and stomping in puddles!  It's freakin hilarious fun all around!
> 
> I am wholly convinced though that a lot of people "become" furries, "littles" and the like simply ~because~ they want to try and inflict drama into themselves, they desperately want to be a "fursecuted" little "unique snowflake".  They don't truly enjoy the interest they claim to be apart of, for many of them it's all about how they can victimize themselves rather than how they can have fun with something that need not be taken seriously ~at all~.


Considering your join date, did you just sign up here to defend ED? It certainly looks like it.

There's a fine line between harmless poking of fun at individuals/groups and full blown ED-esque type of stuff. It just doesn't sit well with me that someone wrote a mocking article about someone who was KILLED in a accident. That's probably is the reaction you're trying to get out of people (in which case, well done, here's a cookie). I have to wonder about the legality of a site like that though, you know, libel/slander and such.

The furry page of ED I can laugh the hell at though, since it's not really directed at an innocent individual.

So yeah, there's a line.

(and now I'll take my "butthurt" ass out of here)


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 5, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Considering your join date, did you just sign up here to defend ED? It certainly looks like it.



"B-but _we_ don't take things seriously! A-and therefore neither should anyone else!"


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 5, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> "B-but _we_ don't take things seriously! A-and therefore neither should anyone else!"


Ah, the ED moto. It seems they do care about some things though as one of their admins (I'm gonna have to look this up) joined a furry forum just to complain that "we don't get ED" (paraphrased of course).


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 5, 2013)

And why did you feel the need to dig this thread up?


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 5, 2013)

Even if I didn't know the person, it always just...cripples me to see ( Deceased ) on an FA profile.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Even if I didn't know the person, it always just...cripples me to see ( Deceased ) on an FA profile.


Then you look back through old journals and submissions and think "oh damn, this guy/gal was really awesome".


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

Because it was talking about ED?  If someone was talking about a site you were directly involved with would you not participate?  I also looked up threads regarding other things that directly interest me as well (like the Lego stuffs).  Identifying me on ED shouldn't be ~that~ difficult if anyone is overly interested (it's not like there are a lot of admins who are "Littles" on ED...pretty sure I'm the only one actually).

It would probably be good for some of you too (going by a lot of the messages in this thread).  Try and broaden your horizons a bit so to speak, think outside the furry drama box and lighten up a little.  You may have a stick up yer butt about ED in general...but really, that stick need not be there...if you're willing to take the time/effort to try and look at something with an alternative perspective.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah. I just went through the thread. Someone posted his picture of him "just another day on the job" I could have imagined. And while there are those edgy, pseudo psychologists here and there trying to make everyone seem fake and miserable "wasting feelings", it does sadden me when those who do good saving lives lose their own in a horrific accident. It's old news, but that's still something rough to see.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> It would probably be good for some of you too (going by a lot of the messages in this thread).  Try and broaden your horizons a bit so to speak, think outside the furry drama box and lighten up a little.  You may have a stick up yer butt about ED in general...but really, that stick need not be there...if you're willing to take the time/effort to try and look at something with an alternative perspective.


Like lightening up about insults being thrown at an innocent person who has been killed is going to happen anytime soon... Most other ED stuff I can handle, but this is going over "the line".


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not bugged by the article because even if ED had a genuine memorial for this guy, someone would have made a Facebook page or trolling site dedicated to him. Happens all the time and I can prove it. Amanda Todd. 

I don't mind someone picking on drama and laughing at it, but as it's been stated there's a line when it goes from funny/cute trolling to a lack of humanity. I can't ask anyone to feel bad for the guy, but actively mess with him when he can't defend himself? While his family mourns? That's a low blow.


----------



## Troj (Apr 5, 2013)

Cairn said:


> While I think the people who write this kind of crap are morons, I don't think it's the government's job to punish them for it.
> Laws are not supposed to stop you from doing what's immoral, like insulting people; they are supposed to stop you from doing things that violate the rights of others.



When a Canadian friend and I discussed this exact issue a while ago, it was fascinating and striking how each of us interpreted the idea of "rights"--legal, human, natural--and "privileges," and how we ranked them. My guiding principle was basically freedom of speech, his guiding principles were safety and respecting human dignity. 

In Canada and the U.K., the enforcement of hate speech laws and the like has, in my estimation, sometimes crossed some very dangerous and risky lines, because of how such laws can be interpreted. 

BUT, I absolutely believe there ought to be _social_ consequences for being a bully, a troll, or a bigot. Just because you might be free to say it doesn't mean you are free from the consequences of having said it, because people are also free to react to what you said.

Additionally, I believe things like stalking, identity theft, assault, death threats, vandalism, harassment, and various forms of outright bullying do not fall under the umbrella of "free speech." 

Regarding ED, I'm never surprised by ED, but I am still dismayed. True humor involves "laughing up"--that is, laughing at the proud, the loud, and the powerful. When your M.O. involves "laughing down," congratulations, you've become a bully. 

ED can be funny when it laughs "up" at people who've gotten too big for their britches, have actively harmed or inconvenienced others through their actions, or have stupidly brought trouble on themselves by actively inciting and attracting drama. Things get dicey and thin-icey when ED starts making fun of loud, proud mentally ill or impaired folks who really aren't harming anybody in any real way, and it becomes downright disgusting when they go on cheerful fox hunts after truly benign eccentrics, geeks, outsiders, and others who've mostly tried to keep to themselves.

Laughing at the tragic, accidental death of someone whose vocation involved helping people and saving lives solely _because_ they liked to dress up as an anthropomorphic coyote, and nothing more, is definitely low and perverse and reflects more on the joker than the joke-ee. 

Most civilized people wouldn't tolerate that sort of mockery and sneering if the well-loved, law-abiding, decent deceased individual in question had been Jewish, or gay, or a Trekkie, or a collector of antique fountain pens.


----------



## Machine (Apr 5, 2013)

Did we really have to bring this thread back up.


----------



## chagen (Apr 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm not bugged by the article because even if ED had a genuine memorial for this guy, someone would have made a Facebook page or trolling site dedicated to him. Happens all the time and I can prove it. Amanda Todd.
> 
> I don't mind someone picking on drama and laughing at it, but as it's been stated there's a line when it goes from funny/cute trolling to a lack of humanity. I can't ask anyone to feel bad for the guy, but actively mess with him when he can't defend himself? While his family mourns? That's a low blow.


 Here in the UK a few people got jailed for trolling on a  memorial webpage.


----------



## Troj (Apr 5, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> "B-but _we_ don't take things seriously! A-and therefore neither should anyone else!"



People like that usually throw the biggest fits when _they're_ the ones being made fun of, though. It's only "just joking" when it's someone else's mother, natch.

At the end of the day, it's just an attempt to rationalize and defend one's own malicious bullying tendencies, by placing the ball in the target or victim's court. "If the bitch didn't insist on tensing up and crying, it wouldn't hurt so much!" :V



			
				dietrc70 said:
			
		

> These examples involve helping actual human beings with problems.  Worrying about what is on ED is...pointless.



Words are words, whether said in person, in the newspaper, or on a posting board. Images are images, and parts of our brains don't discriminate between Oprah on TV, and Oprah in person. 

I can tell you that when you are already feeling vulnerable, exposed, and deeply hurt due to some traumatic or tragic event, having random strangers idly speculate about your situation on the Internet, or try to place blame here or there, not only hurts, but can also feel pretty damn threatening and scary, because you feel exposed and vulnerable, on top of everything else.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

Troj said:


> People like that usually throw the biggest fits when _they're_ the ones being made fun of, though. It's only "just joking" when it's someone else's mother, natch.



Hence the reason most all the admins on ED have their ~own~ articles and we generally don't grant higher level access to the site unless you've got real thick skin.  Like I said, we're not "anonymous" 4Chan kiddies lashing out blind because we've got "daddy issues" or whatever.  



> At the end of the day, it's just an attempt to rationalize and defend one's own malicious bullying tendencies, by placing the ball in the target or victim's court. "If the bitch didn't insist on tensing up and crying, it wouldn't hurt so much!" :V



Actually, to be honest, for many of us (especially "old school" Reality Manipulation Artists and Invective Word Artists), it's actually about SAFETY and EDUCATION oddly enough.  Emotion is an extremely powerful tool, largely because we're not simply intelligent beings, we're EMOTIONALLY INTELLIGENT beings, as such, our memories are highly influenced by our emotions and when we're in a state of heightened emotions we more readily take in and remember a particular situation, circumstance, information, etc, etc.

As such, we very often employ forms of Invective Word Art as well as social engineering and advanced psychology (Reality Manipulation Art) in order to incur a high degree of emotional infliction. That emotional instability in turn causes the material to be pretty well permanently burned into your long term memory engrams....whether you like it or not.

To put it simply...no matter how hard you try...you will almost *NEVER* forget reading material on ED...*EVER*...neat, huh?

But don't worry, I don't expect most people (philistines) to truly appreciate the finer points of the art. Where you might see insults or emotional attacks I see finely crafted psychology and social engineering, a mastery of language mechanics and purple prose so potently poignant it paints a pristine picture of poetic perfection and preening precision upon people's opposing posts of piddling platitude, preached priggishly from their piss poor posteriors.



> Words are words, whether said in person, in the newspaper, or on a posting board. Images are images, and parts of our brains don't discriminate between Oprah on TV, and Oprah in person.



And that's exactly what I mean.  You, specifically, are in ~dire~ need of "education" about the Internet.  The Internet is not an "extension of the real world", it is a faux, virtual environment in which ANYTHING can be manipulated, altered, edited, munged, fabricated or otherwise controlled.  Those like myself who are Reality Manipulation Artists actually specialize in manipulating reality in the online world.

My personal specialty is in making fauxpics (photoshops).  I can take any photographic material and manipulate it into ANYTHING you can imagine...and often the end results look more "real" than the original!  It is wholly impossible to ever tell with any degree of absolute certainty whether anything online is truly real or a fabrication.

Over the years I've seen countless numbers of people who have been so easily snared by their own emotional mistakes in the online world.  Hell I once got a guy to "fall in love" with a CHAT BOT that only had rudimentary AI capabilities, which was then later used to rip his entire psyche all apart just for shits and giggles.  Think about that...some guy nearly emotionally destroyed himself all over a piece of piss poor programming, all over something that DIDN'T EVEN EXIST!  

Do you understand the danger now?  That's why you *HAVE* to check your emotional baggage at the door to the Internet.  It is simply NOT SAFE to blur the line between real reality and the faux, virtual environment of the Internet.  You do so at the great risk of ripping your own mind apart over something that may or may not even be REAL!



> I can tell you that when you are already feeling vulnerable, exposed, and deeply hurt due to some traumatic or tragic event, having random strangers idly speculate about your situation on the Internet, or try to place blame here or there, not only hurts, but can also feel pretty damn threatening and scary, because you feel exposed and vulnerable, on top of everything else.



Then, simply put, you do not belong on the Internet.  If that's the way you operate it is simply NOT SAFE for you to be online and whoever is in charge of making decision for you should immediately schedule an intervention to get you offline as quickly as possible...preferably before you hurt yourself (or others) over material that may or may not even exist.

One of the best examples of why people like that shouldn't be online is that of Megan Meier (and her suicide).  Despite what most people think, the Internet did not drive her to committing suicide.  About a year prior to her suicide she was having a whole slew of problems (including threats of suicide), online and off and was diagnosed as having a number of different psychiatric disorders.

As such, under the advice of psychiatrists and psychologists, she was taken out of public school and was likewise not allowed on the Internet...because insane people who can't differentiate between real and not real should *NEVER* be allowed on the faux, virtual environment of the Internet.  It's not safe for them because of their psychosis.

Unfortunately for Megan, such changes in her life led to her "getting better" and her idiot parents thought that she was "cured"...which, no, you can't really "cure" psychosis generally speaking.

But because they falsely believed that they then started undoing everything the doctors told them *NOT* to do...including giving her access to the Internet.  It was only a couple weeks ~after~ that, that she committed suicide.

She did *NOT* commit suicide because of the Internet, she committed suicide because she was MENTALLY UNSTABLE.  And again, those who are mentally unstable have no business at all being on the Internet.  It's not safe for people like that.  And yes, if you can't differentiate between REAL REALITY and the INTERNET...you seriously need to log off...right now...before you hurt yourself.

PS - Forgot to mention, on the aspect of "education", one of the reasons why we like "An Hero" articles so much on ED is that they forcibly paint people who have committed suicides in a BAD LIGHT.  That may not be so happy and nice to the person who killed themselves (or their family), but trying to use them as a potential catalyst in order to PREVENT OTHERS from committing suicide, is a very, VERY good thing.  Our society in general tends to glamorize suicide, painting those who kill themselves up as "victims" and wrapping it all up in a great big "tragedy" bow.  That however only serves to REINFORCE the concept of suicide as a VIABLE OPTION for those who are suffering from depression or other problems.  On the flip side, by taking an overly invective counter-stance and painting suicides up as weak fools who have done nothing but shame themselves and their families, we effectively paint it up as one of the ~least~ favorable options for dealing with depression and the like.

You see?  You need to look beneath the SURFACE a lot of the time when you're looking at ED.  We very often employ high level social engineering and advanced psychological manipulation in order to try and improve upon the world.  It's not always about what it looks like on the cover, you need to look deeper.



Raptros said:


> Considering your join date, did you just sign up here to defend ED? It certainly looks like it.
> 
> There's a fine line between harmless poking of fun at individuals/groups  and full blown ED-esque type of stuff. It just doesn't sit well with me  that someone wrote a mocking article about someone who was KILLED in a  accident. That's probably is the reaction you're trying to get  out of people (in which case, well done, here's a cookie). I have to  wonder about the legality of a site like that though, you know,  libel/slander and such.
> 
> ...



I should probably point out that I have not even looked at the specific  article in question, nor did I create it, and I probably haven't  contributed anything to it either.  I tend to focus more on general  articles myself, rather than those focused on individuals...usually  because they're funnier.  Furries and other off the wall genre types in  and of themselves aren't really very interesting for the most part and  as an admin I've flushed quite a number of "blatant attack articles" and  the like, especially ones done up by overly angry tweenagers who have  "personal problems" with people in their OWN communities.

As far as the legality, well, it's a moot point.  Our  servers/hosting/domain and the like all exist OUTSIDE of the United  States, primarily in Nigeria, Sweden and a few other locations.  As  such, US law simply has no jurisdiction over us...at all.  However,  that's mostly just to avoid paperwork.  As the site is satirical/parody  based, it falls under the protection of "freedom of speech" (you can  thank good 'ol Larry Flint for that one), however that doesn't mean that  people couldn't still ~try~ and sue us...hence the reason we keep  everything out of the US...simply to avoid pointless paperwork and  wasting tax payer money.

Libel/slander is in fact *VERY* difficult to prove in most cases and, in  the US anyway, our laws have always been traditionally geared towards  free speech, but like I said, people can still ~try~ and sue...hell  people even waste tax payer money trying to sue God, the devil and even  imaginary characters fer cryin out loud.  *rolls eyes*

PS - I've been on Fur Affinity for a number of years actually, although  this is the first time I believe I've posted in these forums.  Whenever I  come across a new forum though I always run searches for things that  are of direct interest to me, so far Legos and ED.  The former being the  primary reason I signed up on here (that and furry related toys/plushie  discussions in general).


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you for your lengthy and enlightening post Mip, but it still doesn't really have any affect on my overall opinion of ED and of this unfortunate situation. I applaud you on ED's use of advanced psychological language, or so you say because every page I look at is a bunch of insults meant to try and awaken negative emotions (of which I guess ED is for). I disagree with you when you say people who are not as thick skinned as others shouldn't be allowed on the internet, my grandparents are on the internet dammit and they haven't seen anything like ED in all of their time on it so I think it's wrong to assume that ED is representative of the entire internet. It's only one of very few websites that do this and it's very unlikely that a casual user will come across one. There's a reason why the "sticks and stones will break my bones but words will never hurt me" saying is completely and utterly false.

I would type more (and reply to more of your comments) but I'm on my phone and it's annoying, but I guess you understand my point.

EDIT: It's also amazing to see and hear what people say behind the anonymity of the internet. I mean, insult someone in person and you'll most likely get kicked and punched about, but on the internet? No such thing would happen, the worst you'll get is an angry reply (in rare cases the police get involved, such as a kid in my city who went to jail for sending racist remarks over twitter). This is what erks me the most, the distinct lack of _real_ repercussions for the person posting an derogatory article like the one this topic is about.

EDITx2: No, double posting is not allowed (in reply to your edit reason).


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Thank you for your lengthy and enlightening post Mip, but it still doesn't really have any affect on my overall opinion of ED and of this unfortunate situation. I applaud you on ED's use of advanced psychological language, or so you say because every page I look at is a bunch of insults meant to try and awaken negative emotions (of which I guess ED is for). I disagree with you when you say people who are not as thick skinned as others shouldn't be allowed on the internet, my grandparents are on the internet dammit and they haven't seen anything like ED in all of their time on it so I think it's wrong to assume that ED is representative of the entire internet. It's only one of very few websites that do this and it's very unlikely that a casual user will come across one. There's a reason why the "sticks and stones will break my bones but words will never hurt me" saying is completely and utterly false.
> 
> I would type more (and reply to more of your comments) but I'm on my phone and it's annoying, but I guess you understand my point.
> 
> ...



Well, it's not that they're "not allowed" it's simply a matter of safety and recognizing the inherent dangers....or ignoring them and getting your mind ripped all apart over something that may not even exist.

Any government (at any level) can pass as many silly little rules, laws and regulations as they like regarding the Internet, but at the end of the day they all amount to little more than just overly impotent, inconsequential political blustering at it's best.

The nature of the Internet itself was inherently designed to be open and uncontrollable, a free system for all with NO ONE having any sense of absolute control or authority. As such, any attempts to impose control, authority or regulation over the grid will fail simply by design.  That's why there are no real repercussions for the most part, because they simply don't work.  That's why you need to detach yourself emotionally from content online, not just because it's impossible to tell whether it's even real, but also because of the inherent lack of real accountability.

That's simply the reality of the Internet, how it was designed to work/function.  It was never meant to be a replacement for real reality and as such any attempts to utilize it in such a way are inherently flawed and potentially dangerous.  There's no rule/law saying you need to check your emotional baggage at the door...but if you don't, you run the risk of hurting yourself emotionally...but that's always on YOU, no one else.

Ultimately, the power is always in your hands.  Words can't hurt you unless you ALLOW them to, that's your choice...maybe not a choice you actively recognize yet (many don't), but it ~is~ a choice you can make.

There's a "common sense" factor to it as well.  For example there's a time and a place to grieve over lost loved ones...and the Internet...in public/open communities...yeah, really not the brightest choice you could make.  Making "public memorials" or going around publicly announcing the death/loss of loved ones (or any material that could emotionally compromise you) is generally not a real smart thing to do.  You can effectively protect yourself simply by not handing out your "hot buttons" so to speak.  On the Internet, ultimately, you are always the one in control.  You can make it all go *poof* with a simple flick of a switch, that's why "bullying" doesn't actually exist in the online world.

Here's a handy perspective check for anyone overly upset over "words on a screen" though:

Every single person you've met, ever will meet, every last person on the PLANET will all be DEAD in less than 100 years or so...and in the grand scheme of history itself not a single ONE of those people will likely EVER be remembered for ANYTHING, least of all whatever small minded, backwards, snit-witted little NONpinions they had about you and your life. They are the absolute height of impotent inconsequentiality.

The only thing that REALLY matters is how you feel about YOURSELF, whether you love being who you are and make the most of ~your~ life, not trying to turn your life into what someone ELSE perceives as "good" or the "right way to live".  You can free yourself from the opinions and judgements of others any time you like, you have that power...you need only recognize what's really important in life and what isn't.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 5, 2013)

Woah shit. Attack of the text walls.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Woah shit. Attack of the text walls.



These are actually pretty short compared to a lot of my postings.  In general my posts/material is targeted towards intellectuals and college educated types.  Very rarely do I cater my posts to Ritalin deficient tweens and teens, hence the overall length and expansive vocabulary usage.  In some respects I actually do it purposefully in order to forcibly prevent the intellectually deficient from being able to get anything out of my posts...mostly because I hate them...stupid people that is.  ^__^


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> These are actually pretty short compared to a lot of my postings.  In general my posts/material is targeted towards intellectuals and college educated types.  Very rarely do I cater my posts to Ritalin deficient tweens and teens, hence the overall length and expansive vocabulary usage.  In some respects I actually do it purposefully in order to forcibly prevent the intellectually deficient from being able to get anything out of my posts...mostly because I hate them...stupid people that is.  ^__^


Like furries. :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> These are actually pretty short compared to a lot of my postings.  In general my posts/material is targeted towards intellectuals and college educated types.  Very rarely do I cater my posts to Ritalin deficient tweens and teens, hence the overall length and expansive vocabulary usage.  In some respects I actually do it purposefully in order to forcibly prevent the intellectually deficient from being able to get anything out of my posts...mostly because I hate them...stupid people that is.  ^__^



Dear god that is the most pretentious thing I've heard in a while.


----------



## Troj (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:
			
		

> As such, we very often employ forms of Invective Word Art as well as  social engineering and advanced psychology (Reality Manipulation Art)



Blah blah blah, rationalization, pretentiousness, blah blah.

Shoving a garden trowel up somebody's asshole also burns the experience into their long-term "memory engrams." Doesn't mean you should do it, or that the other person should thank you for it.

Either way, memorable or not, smearing shit on the wall is memorable, but not usually for a good reason.



> You, specifically, are in ~dire~ need  of "education" about the Internet.  The Internet is not an "extension of  the real world", it is a faux, virtual environment in which ANYTHING  can be manipulated, altered, edited, munged, fabricated or otherwise  controlled.



Doesn't mean we're putting Goatse in the Smithsonian.

The Internet might be a virtual environment, but humans still have stone age brains, and react to events and stimulii accordingly. You're still dealing with and interacting with real human beings, who have difficulty checking all of their baggage the door.



> It is simply NOT SAFE to  blur the line between real reality and the faux, virtual environment of  the Internet.



I _do_ remember reading an article on how people's cognitive processes are actually evolving, in essence, to confront things like catfish, Photoshops, and Daily Mail articles. People who regularly interact with the Net are actually acquiring tools and learning tricks for being increasingly skeptical and aware.

But, under all that song and dance, you're still rationalizing. YOU are the one who maliciously trolled some guy with whom you had no beef, and got him to fall in love with a chat bot, and now you're crowing about how this teaches people some grand lesson about the Interwebs.

It's like deliberately infecting people with AIDS, and then trying to claim you're just doing your part to educate folks about the dangers of unsafe sex. It's bullshit. Yes, people need to be wary, prudent, and cautious, but it also helps if *other* folks refrain from being dicks.



> Every single person you've met, ever will meet, every last person on the  PLANET will all be DEAD in less than 100 years or so...



But, what happens now _does matter_ to the people living now--because after all, life would be pretty bleak and dull, if people refrained from living, loving, caring, fighting, fucking, playing, and working, because it may not matter in a century. 

Living as if life matters is what keeps people--and other organisms--moving.

The "We'lll all be ash in a 100 years" thing is another rationalization, because it could be used to justify, again, all kinds of ridiculous and even, unethical bullshit, from shitting on the sidewalk, to perpetrating genocide. 

If you're going to be ash in 100 years, why troll some poor guy with a made-up chat bot? What is the point?



> On the Internet, ultimately, you are always the one in control.  You can  make it all go *poof* with a simple flick of a switch, that's why  "bullying" doesn't actually exist in the online world.



Hell no, that's naive.

Once it's out there, it's out there, and you have minimal control over what becomes of it in the end. You may delete your blog, your post, your photo, or your email, but somewhere, in some archive or some server, it still lives. You may delete your copy of something, but that says nothing about the other copies that may exist elsewhere. 

The Wayback Machine and similar sites, for example, can be used to resurrect long-dead sites and pages. 

This is why people are being turned down for jobs because of MySpace, Facebook, or other hosted photos of them partying and drinking from a decade ago, or because of old archived news articles about their teenage hijinks in their home town. Once it's online, it is immortal.

This is why the Internet is forcing people to re-evaluate their identities and their choices a whole new, unprecented level.



> The only thing that REALLY matters is how you feel about YOURSELF,  whether you love being who you are and make the most of ~your~ life, not  trying to turn your life into what someone ELSE perceives as "good" or  the "right way to live".  You can free yourself from the opinions and  judgements of others any time you like, you have that power...you need  only recognize what's really important in life and what isn't.



You also live with other human beings in a society with standards, rules, expectations, and laws, and what you do with or to human beings can ultimately affect what happens to you, at various levels.

Bottom line, _you_ have admitted that _you _enjoy tormenting, baiting, and trolling people, and because you likely want to see yourself as a fundamentally good or useful person, you've drummed up a song and dance about how trolls provide a vital, interesting, groundbreaking service to the rest of the world, and how it's all meaningless anyway, and people ought to feel silly for investing in meaningless things in an essentially meaningless universe. 

If you just enjoy being a sadistic dick to people, or you like watching other people be sadistic dicks, you should at least have the balls to be honest about it.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 5, 2013)

Why do I get this feeling that some of this is going to end up on the FA ED page?


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 5, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> Why do I get this feeling that some of this is going to end up on the FA ED page?


'cause Mip is an ED admin, and this thread can be twisted in many ways to suit their needs. I wouldn't be surprised if pages about us individuals pop up after this.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

Troj said:


> Blah blah blah, rationalization, pseudo-intellectualism, blah.
> 
> Shoving a garden trowel up somebody's asshole also probably burns that experience into their memory engrams, but it doesn't mean that the action served a positive, useful, interesting purpose in the greater scheme of things.



...and?  I'm pretty sure I only described it as a kind of "delivery mechanism".  It can be used for just about any purpose you like.  It's a tool, not an outcome.



> Meh, I remember quips on Cracked or quips from Yahtzee for longer than I tend to remember ED articles, aside from their general gist of "X Person is a dramafag."
> 
> Don't get me wrong, ED can be amusing at times, but it all blurs together after a while.
> 
> ...



It kind of depends on the article, keep in mind we have countless thousands of users and hundreds of people editing on a daily basis.  There is quite a lot of mediocre, sub-par, half-ass dribble that gets poured into the mix.  Like I mentioned before, I've certainly flushed a fair share of "blatant attack articles".  Generally the more "mainstream" or public an article is, the better it'll be.  Articles covering specific people in general usually aren't all that great though, not unless the person is just exceptionally deranged/kooky/insane.



> Boyo, don't lecture folks who are older than the Internet, about the Internet. Some people here (like myself) have been lollin' and trollin' since its inception.



Oh really?  So what nyme did you use back during the war?  You know...~the~ war.  

Meow?



> The Internet might be a virtual environment, but humans still have stone age brains, and react to events and stimulii accordingly. You're still dealing with and interacting with real human beings.



Which is one of the reasons why educating people about the nature of the Internet is so important.



> Right, and I remember reading an article on how people's cognitive processes are actually evolving, in essence, to confront things like catfish, Photoshops, and Daily Mail articles. People who regularly interact with the Net are actually acquiring tools and learning tricks for being increasingly skeptical and aware.



Argumentation and debate is also furthering our intellectual evolution, this is a pretty neat article on that front:
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/15/arts/people-argue-just-to-win-scholars-assert.html



> But, under all that song and dance, you're still rationalizing. YOU are the one who maliciously trolled some guy with whom you had no beef, and got him to fall in love with a chat bot, and now you're crowing about how this teaches people some grand lesson about the Interwebs.
> 
> It's like deliberately infecting people with AIDS, and then trying to claim you're just doing your part to educate folks about the dangers of unsafe sex. It's bullshit. Yes, people need to be wary, prudent, and cautious, but it also helps if *other* folks refrain from being dicks.



I'm really not actually.  Don't misunderstand me, I'm not some "sharing and caring" goody two shoes who wants world peace and love all around.  I firmly believe that not all humans are created equal as far as intellectual capability and capacity and likewise I firmly believe in intellectual evolution and survival of the smartest so to speak.  Freedom, true freedom, as far as I'm concerned, is nothing more than intellectual advantage over others.  Any rule, any law, any obstacle can be circumvented with enough knowledge and comprehension of the system it's enacted in.  To me, there are only two kinds of people...those who continually seek knowledge...and those that stagnate in intellectual deficiency.  And I've little to no use for the later and I've no problems at all verbally ripping them apart for idle entertainment.  To put it bluntly...I'm eight shades of ass blistering reality coupled with a few sharp bitch slaps of hard, biting, cynical sarcasm...or to put it another way...I'm a Magnificent Bastard of the highest order...I am generally ~not~ a "nice person" by the standards and perceptions of most bormals.



> But, what happens now _does matter_ to the people living now--because after all, life would be pretty bleak and dull, if people refrained from living, loving, caring, fighting, fucking, playing, and working, because it may not matter in a century.
> 
> Living as if life matters is what keeps people--and other organisms--moving.
> 
> ...



I think you missed the point....completely.  Of course you want to live life as if it matters...the POINT is WHO it matters to.  Yourself is the correct answer, random strangers who are as inconsequential as crumbling leaves in the wind...not so much really.  All too often people become entirely fixated on how random nobodies perceive and judge them, rather than living their life for ~themselves~ they center on trying to please other people's perspectives and points of view, often in an ever failing attempt to try and "fit in", rather than to simply be as they are and learn to love who they are.  And, as your own overall existence is effectively meaningless in the grand scheme of history, there really shouldn't be anything holding you back from being the kind of person that *YOU* want to be.



> Hell no, that's naive.
> 
> Once it's out there, it's out there, and you have minimal control over what becomes of it in the end. You may delete your blog, your post, your photo, or your email, but somewhere, in some archive or some server, it still lives. You may delete your copy of something, but that says nothing about the other copies that may exist elsewhere.
> 
> ...



You purport to have been online since the proverbial dinosaur days...which is very odd considering your apparent naÃ¯vetÃ© on the importance (or lack thereof) of online interactions.  Like I said before, you still don't even understand the underlying nature of the Internet itself.  ANYTHING in this environment can be altered, edited, manipulated, controlled or otherwise fabricated.  I know you can read the words...but you're not actually COMPREHENDING what they mean.

Let me try and put it another way for you...just as easily as I can go online and use *MY* real name, real photographs, etc...I, or anyone else, can just as easily go online and use ANYONE ELSE'S real name, real photographs, etc and post...pretty well anything they want.  There is no such thing as "identity" in the online world because anyone can use any identity they like at any time and post whatever they like, anywhere they like.

Anyone who thinks that "reputation matters" on the Internet is an idiot and a target just waiting to happen.  In fact there are now entire trolling organizations that seek out companies who do online "background checks" on potential employees.  What they do, once they identify an offending company, is they get a list of everyone who works in that company's HR department.  Then they gather up photos, information, and every last little tidbit about their lives as they can.

And then?  Then they go wild!  They post AS THEM online, claiming all ~sorts~ of hilariously kooky things!  So then, if anyone does a "background check" on ~their~ "Interwebs reputation", they'll wind up popping up as a hermaphroditic Nazi babyfur!  

Again, you need to take EVERYTHING online with a grain of salt...if you don't, you run the risk of ruining yer shit in 38 different directions over potentially nonexistent circumstances.

Overall though it ~really~ doesn't matter much...and that's coming from someone whose been overly active in trolling/flaming communities for nearly a QUARTER CENTURY...all the while openly posting my own personal information.  I've never made any attempt at all to try and hide my real world identity and personal information online.  Despite what you young kids would ~like~ to believe (about epic ruination as a result of the online world)...it is, simply put, a complete myth.  In fact, to be honest, it tends to work in the OPPOSITE direction.  I've picked up a whole slew of different clients and contract jobs over the years that I otherwise would have NEVER gotten if not for the fact that I openly exposed my RL identity in the online world (in conjunction with trolling/flaming artistry).



MicheleFancy said:


> Why do I get this feeling that some of this is going to end up on the FA ED page?



If it does, it won't have been me that put it there...in fact I don't think I've ever actually even ~seen~ FA's article (I'm presuming it has one).  I have done various updates/additions to the furry article in general though, mostly just humorous image content.  I think the last thing I added to it was a hilarious comic from Technicolor Pie...


----------



## Troj (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> I firmly believe that not all humans are created equal as far as intellectual capability and capacity and likewise I firmly believe in intellectual evolution and survival of the smartest so to speak.  Freedom, true freedom, as far as I'm concerned, is nothing more than intellectual advantage over others.



I'm also a believer in stratification.

I'm partial to "survival of the smartest," but I also realize that survival of the _fittest_ is still the highest law, and that "fitness" constitutes whatever is needed to survive and thrive in a given environment at a given time, whether that's knowledge, creativity, cunning, brawn, prudence, resilience, group cooperation, or something else.

So, there's no guarantee that brain will necessarily trump brawn, or vice versa. The biggest brainiac can be felled by a nasty bacterial infection. 

But, there's more to life than planting your mushroom stamp on everybody you meet, whether or not you possess an intellectual, physical, economic, or other kind of advantage. I don't necessarily need to lord my intellectual advantages over other folks who are less educated, even when I have the ability and opportunity to do so, because it serves no positive purpose--in fact, there are situations where it'd run directly counter to what I want to achieve in a given situation.

"Survival of the fittest" doesn't mean every interaction or situation is a powerplay. That's a fallacy spread and perpetuated by sociopaths, wannabe toughguy kiddies, and others. 

I'm glad that your online M.O. works for you, but like you said, it's a tool, not an outcome. The outcome is not universal.

You might think you grok the Internet, but I'm also telling you about _people, _and how _they_ operate. That's another kettle of fish. What the Internet should be or could be in some cases is different from what it often is, when you're talking about how humans use it, abuse it, and interpret it.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

You're right, it's definitely not universal and one needs to exercise a bit of caution with anything.  There are lots of things that I do online, that, if someone else were to do them, it very likely WOULD have potential real world repercussions.  That recent case with Adria Richards is a good example.  Not only did her actions online get someone else fired from their job, they likewise in turn got HERSELF fired as well!

That's why the whole education thing is so important though, because too many people these days actively confuse the Internet for the real world...and often with pretty epic face palming outcomes.  The very fact that people can lose their jobs and have their whole families and children be dumped into poverty over nothing more than "words on a screen" is a blazing testament to the fact that there's no shortage of work to be done on the education front.

...of course, on the flip side, I'm entirely certain that in the Andria Richards case both parties have likely since racked up dozens upon dozens of new job offers from those that felt their firing wasn't justified in any capacity...but then they had the benefit of mass media exposure, which isn't always the case.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> You're right, it's definitely not universal and one needs to exercise a bit of caution with anything.  There are lots of things that I do online, that, if someone else were to do them, it very likely WOULD have potential real world repercussions.  That recent case with Adria Richards is a good example.  Not only did her actions online get someone else fired from their job, they likewise in turn got HERSELF fired as well!
> 
> That's why the whole education thing is so important though, because too many people these days actively confuse the Internet for the real world...and often with pretty epic face palming outcomes.  The very fact that people can lose their jobs and have their whole families and children be dumped into poverty over nothing more than "words on a screen" is a blazing testament to the fact that there's no shortage of work to be done on the education front.
> 
> ...of course, on the flip side, I'm entirely certain that in the Andria Richards case both parties have likely since racked up dozens upon dozens of new job offers from those that felt their firing wasn't justified in any capacity...but then they had the benefit of mass media exposure, which isn't always the case.


I'll repeat Troj when he says human beings are still involved. Real, living, breathing human beings. The Internet is just a medium, a mode of communication. There really isn't much to be educated about when it comes to this. The Internet is kinda part of the real world in a way, no matter how much you say it isn't. The actions taken on it do affect "real life" more than you seem to think.


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 5, 2013)

You're typing a whole lot of words to say that you like being an asshole, Mipsus. And I'm not even using that word as a pejorative. Stop the rationalizing and the faux 'philosophy' and just admit it: you're a fan of ED because you're a fan of fucking with people that can be fucked with. It's not some noble ideal where you're selflessly teaching the emotionally fragile the "true nature of the Internet" or whatever you're talking about; it's metaphorically pointing your finger at the monitor ala Nelson from the Simpsons and going 'haw, haw!!' Looks like someone could start a page on you - the detached hipster schtick is just embarrassing, dude. And the "I'm better than people" attitude makes you sound like a douchebag.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> You're typing a whole lot of words to say that you like being an asshole, Mipsus. And I'm not even using that word as a pejorative. Stop the rationalizing and the faux 'philosophy' and just admit it: you're a fan of ED because you're a fan of fucking with people that can be fucked with. It's not some noble ideal where you're selflessly teaching the emotionally fragile the "true nature of the Internet" or whatever you're talking about; it's metaphorically pointing your finger at the monitor ala Nelson from the Simpsons and going 'haw, haw!!' Looks like someone could start a page on you - the detached hipster schtick is just embarrassing, dude. And the "I'm better than people" attitude makes you sound like a douchebag.



I really have no problems at all with you perceiving me in that regard.  To be honest I could not even begin to ~try~ and sum up enough want nor bother to attempt to refute what you so obviously ~need~ to believe.

People are free judge me however they like. If it makes them feel any better about their pathetic, miserable, backwards little existence on this hopeless little mudball...hey, more power to 'em! 

I am many things to many people, and I can be whatever *YOU* need me to be, but always remember, it's always on *YOU*...you see what you *NEED* to see...never what's really there.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> These are actually pretty short compared to a lot of my postings.  In general my posts/material is targeted towards intellectuals and college educated types.  Very rarely do I cater my posts to Ritalin deficient tweens and teens, hence the overall length and expansive vocabulary usage.  In some respects I actually do it purposefully in order to forcibly prevent the intellectually deficient from being able to get anything out of my posts...mostly because I hate them...stupid people that is.  ^__^



Making incredibly long posts does not make you any more intelligent than the next person, nor does it make whats written any more credible.

Just for future reference. There's no need to wallo'text every time you post. If you try to argue a point, condense it all a little. 

Is it a battle of points and facts, or a battle of who can endure sifting through pointless drivel the longest?


----------



## Troj (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> You're right, it's definitely not universal and one needs to exercise a bit of caution with anything.  There are lots of things that I do online, that, if someone else were to do them, it very likely WOULD have potential real world repercussions.  That recent case with Adria Richards is a good example.  Not only did her actions online get someone else fired from their job, they likewise in turn got HERSELF fired as well!



Yes. Classic case there.

Well, and while people in your field and/or your community might understand the Internet a certain way, there are a lot of people in the world who see it very, very differently_. 

_There are a lot of people in the world who don't understand the Internet, period, to the point where there are whole fields and entire industries that still manhandle it with kid gloves, or just plain avoid it. 

So, the way _you_ as an individual believe people should perceive, understand, use, or interact with the Internet isn't necessarily the way it actually pans out in reality. To suggest or worse, sincerely believe otherwise is to court solipsism or delusion.

That people anywhere can get fired, hired, married, broken up, murdered, stalked, lifted up, and torn down thanks to the Internet means that it's a Real Place in people's minds and hearts, despite it's virtual, flexible, and illusory nature. Saying people "need" to not take it seriously doesn't change a damn thing.

There's a weird overlap with the religion discussion in here, or is it me?



			
				Tigercougar said:
			
		

> You're typing a whole lot of words to say that you like being an  asshole, Mipsus. And I'm not even using that word as a pejorative. Stop  the rationalizing and the faux 'philosophy' and just admit it: you're a  fan of ED because you're a fan of fucking with people that can be fucked  with.



Bingo-bazinga .



			
				Mipsus said:
			
		

> People are free judge me however they like. If it makes them feel any  better about their pathetic, miserable, backwards little existence on  this hopeless little mudball...hey, more power to 'em!



Informed by their own values, emotions, thoughts, and memories, people react to and, then, judge us based on what we say, do, and choose. 

If you don't like or are jarred by how people consistently react to you, or how they consistently interpret you, the impetus is on _you_ to figure out what you're doing that's eliciting that response. 

Likewise, if you want to _communicate_ with others, and not just masturbate with words, you have to consider your intended audience. Masturbating with words for fun is fine, but then, you have to resign yourself to people not understanding or not heeding what you say. You get what you pay for.

However you intend it, "I'm just _too_ smart for you, hee hee!" comes across as sour grapes in the end. 

The common denominator in all your failed relationships is you, as the saying goes.



> These are actually pretty short compared to a lot of my postings.  In  general my posts/material is targeted towards intellectuals and college  educated types.  Very rarely do I cater my posts to Ritalin deficient  tweens and teens, hence the overall length and expansive vocabulary  usage.  In some respects I actually do it purposefully in order to  forcibly prevent the intellectually deficient from being able to get  anything out of my posts...mostly because I hate them...stupid people  that is.



Lao Tzu once said, "Those who say don't know, and those who know, don't say." 

Brilliance should speak for itself, or be able to.


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> I really have no problems at all with you perceiving me in that regard.  To be honest I could not even begin to ~try~ and sum up enough want nor bother to attempt to refute what you so obviously ~need~ to believe.
> 
> People are free judge me however they like. If it makes them feel any better about their pathetic, miserable, backwards little existence on this hopeless little mudball...hey, more power to 'em!
> 
> I am many things to many people, and I can be whatever *YOU* need me to be, but always remember, it's always on *YOU*...you see what you *NEED* to see...never what's really there.



Awwwww shit. 

 That's right, no one could ever possibly make a valid criticism on you. Anyone that has anything bad to say about you OBVIOUSLY lives a miserable life. They're just too ignorant to see that your worldview is 100% correct in all cases, that your logic is completely airtight, and that words like smugness, hypocrisy, and arrogance do not, and cannot, possibly ever apply to you. You are perfect. We are worthless. Your shit smells like roses. Everyone else exists but to serve as actors in the play that is your life.

I fucking love this. You think you're some intellectual that's above the crowd. You think you're unique, when I've seen people with your attitude time and time again in my life - socially awkward people ultimately mad because they're picked on or they can't get a date. Most of them grow out of it, but some keep that attitude with them throughout life and turn into Mr./Ms. Holier Than Thou. I'll put it this way. That regular joe who doesn't read, isn't up on current events, can't hold an intellectual conversation, but shows up to work, keeps tabs with his parents, takes care of his wife and kids - he has more dignity than you who belittles him ever will.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Awwwww shit.



I hope verbally lashing out at me like an angry toddler in a therapy session helps you to feel better about yourself, I really do.  ^__^

Again though, I'm fresh out of fucks to give when it comes to the meandering, wanton delusions of random strangers online.  Your entire existence means absolutely less than squat to me, but again, if it helps you to feel better about yourself, by all means, you go right on ahead and keep tilting at strawmen, Sparkles.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> I hope verbally lashing out at me like an angry toddler in a therapy session helps you to feel better about yourself, I really do.  ^__^
> 
> Again though, I'm fresh out of fucks to give when it comes to the meandering, wanton delusions of random strangers online.  Your entire existence means absolutely less than squat to me, but again, if it helps you to feel better about yourself, by all means, you go right on ahead and keep tilting at strawmen, Sparkles.


I like how you react to tigercougar here yet don't even aknowlage in the slightest the recent points that various people have just made.

Oh yeah, please get rid of the "holier than thou" attitude. No one will take you seriously and it's incredably annoying.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 5, 2013)

So this thread went from discussing the fucked-upness of an ED article to the inner workings of ED and its community.

Wow.


----------



## Troj (Apr 5, 2013)

Doesn't writing back and forth to said maundering random strangers--not just once, but repeatedly--and responding to what they say imply that _some_ fuck is being given at some level? 

Otherwise, why invest your time and energy into that for which you give no fucks? That's a waste of precious fucks, after all, assuming one has other pursuits and interests in life worth giving a fuck about.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I like how you react to tigercougar here yet don't even aknowlage in the slightest the recent points that various people have just made.



What points?  Didn't we all just get through generally agreeing with each other?  I think we pretty much covered it all, unless there's something in particular you want to ask me about.



> Oh yeah, please get rid of the "holier than thou" attitude. No one will take you seriously and it's incredably annoying.



Duder, I don't even take ~myself~ seriously, much less worry about ~other~ people taking me seriously.  LOL


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 5, 2013)

Damn this person must be on some pretty good prescription shit. Where do I get some?


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

Troj said:


> Doesn't writing back and forth to said maundering  random strangers--not just once, but repeatedly--and responding to what  they say imply that _some_ fuck is being given at some level?
> 
> Otherwise, why invest your time and energy into that for which you give  no fucks? That's a waste of precious fucks, after all, assuming one has  other pursuits and interests in life worth giving a fuck about.



...you don't really type that slow...do you?


----------



## thoughtmaster (Apr 5, 2013)

Though I personally have no idea what ED is, besides one of the main characters from Ed, Edd and Eddy, I must say that joking about someone's death isn't any way to act, online or offline. For example, look at those religious wackos who protest at people's funerals, saying that the one who died, died because of God's anger about the fact that same-sex couples are not criminalized (you can't make this stuff up). Fortunately a motercycle gang takes it upon themselves so the mourners don't see or hear the protesters during the funeral service or burial. It is basic human decency for people to respect the dead. There are reasons that defecation of burial sites is such a taboo (besides the chance of the dead rising to kill you). Such respect should carry to the virtual world as it is in the physical world. Thou shall respect the dead.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> What points?  Didn't we all just get through generally agreeing with each other?  I think we pretty much covered it all, unless there's something in particular you want to ask me about.
> 
> 
> 
> Duder, I don't even take ~myself~ seriously, much less worry about ~other~ people taking me seriously.  LOL


Scroll up. 

Also, yeah you might just want to concern yourself with worrying about people taking you seriously, educating people about the Internet and all that jazz.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus, you remind me of Otto.

[video=youtube;E5IQnQhzMSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5IQnQhzMSI[/video]


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Damn this person must be on some pretty good prescription shit. Where do I get some?



It's  called being a "Little".  In general us "Littles" have a child-like  perception and imagination mixed with adult level intellect and  comprehension.  As such we don't generally take things very  seriously...at all.  It's just fun and games for the most part.  It's  very difficult to be bothered by anything when you're more concerned  over cereal box toys and coloring inside the lines.  Legos!  Now ~that~  is some serious business!  *nods*


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 5, 2013)

Mip, you're weird.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 5, 2013)

To more answer the thread at hand, if you don't like something don't read it. I consider ED to be shallow and childish, but I really don't expect anything more from them. They're as mature as their intended audience.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Mip, you're weird.



From most people's perspectives...more than likely.  That's the other thing about "Littles" though, while most "Bigs" (what we call non-littles) probably find a lot of what we do to be "weird" or "strange", we actually share that mentality when it comes to what "Bigs" consider "normal".  For example taking things like religion and politics ~so~ seriously, we find that to be ~very~ odd.  Also all the STRESS and so forth when there's so many good things all around you all the time...we find that really weird.

Life is a LOT more fun when you're a "Little" though, you get a lot more out of it too. We "Littles" derive intense enjoyment and pleasurable satisfaction out things as simple as glowsticks...
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=292645720765247&l=5fd7480845

And cereal box toys...
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.256522544377565.87186.100000594643800&type=1&l=df68a489a1

We focus more on the little things in life and tend to push aside all adult forms of stress and worry, we're generally MUCH happier people as a result, not to mention a lot healthier.

In some ways though it does alienate us a bit from people.  Like how so many people are "bothered" by random, off the wall things...it's hard to empathize or relate to that at all when you're constantly high on life.  I mean, to us, if you're feeling bad or bothered by something...go do some coloring!  Hug a plushie!  Play with yer toys!  Watch some cartoons!  Instant stress relief!


----------



## Troj (Apr 5, 2013)

Serious, honest question--What's the overlap between babyfurdom and littledom, if any?

I'm totally down with colouring, watching cartoons, constructing things out of discarded boxes and such, and building with blocks or Legos! 

Working with kids allows me to be a stealth kid! Win!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> It's  called being a "Little".  In general us "Littles" have a child-like  perception and imagination mixed with adult level intellect and  comprehension.  As such we don't generally take things very  seriously...at all.  It's just fun and games for the most part.  It's  very difficult to be bothered by anything when you're more concerned  over cereal box toys and coloring inside the lines.  Legos!  Now ~that~  is some serious business!  *nods*



I guess that explains the babyfur avatar


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> From most people's perspectives...more than likely.  That's the other thing about "Littles" though, while most "Bigs" (what we call non-littles) probably find a lot of what we do to be "weird" or "strange", we actually share that mentality when it comes to what "Bigs" consider "normal".  For example taking things like religion and politics ~so~ seriously, we find that to be ~very~ odd.  Also all the STRESS and so forth when there's so many good things all around you all the time...we find that really weird.
> 
> Life is a LOT more fun when you're a "Little" though, you get a lot more out of it too. We "Littles" derive intense enjoyment and pleasurable satisfaction out things as simple as glowsticks...
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=292645720765247&l=5fd7480845
> ...



Wow. I'm afraid I'm going to have to give you another meandering, wanton delusion of a random stranger online.

Mr. Adult Level Intellect and Comprehension: You must think with this post that you have shed yourself and your fellow "Littles" in a positive light. You are very wrong. 

Keeping a sense of wonder about life and not letting things get to you is a positive thing. But if it's true that you dismiss all the stresses and worries of adulthood, then although you may physically be an adult, emotionally you are but a child. Or as the Internet has seen fit to call it, a manchild. Which explains very well your "nanna-nanna-boo-boo" stance when someone calls you out on your inappropriate behavior. I'll not pass judgment on the rest of the Littles; I'll say in regards to you that despite the fact you supposedly 'don't give a shit,' your attitude is going to give you a lot of pain when you face something you can't just ignore and haven't developed the coping skills to handle it.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

Troj said:


> Serious, honest question--What's the overlap between babyfurdom and littledom, if any?
> 
> I'm totally down with colouring, watching cartoons, constructing things out of discarded boxes and such, and building with blocks or Legos!
> 
> Working with kids allows me to be a stealth kid! Win!



I'll cut and paste some "book material" of mine to respond to this (some of it I've probably already covered):

They're both forms of "age play" in general, ABs/BFs for the most part tend to center on comfort items, like plushies, blankies, pacifiers and such. Where as "Littles" are more centered on play, like coloring, playing with toys, watching cartoons, etc,etc.

It comes in a whole variety of different forms and is generally unique to each person. Even something as simple as sucking on the end of your pencil like a pacifier can be considered a form of AB behavior/play.

There's any number of things that can bring it about as well. Some people do it just for fun/nostalgia/stress relief which is generally the "healthiest" form, psychologically speaking. For others though, like myself, it's more of an affliction, brought on by an attachment disorder (basically if yer abused as a baby/child). It creates a kind of "hole" in your psyche where your babyhood/childhood should be, with a constant, unending, wanton desire to try and "fill in" that bottomless hole. It's sort of like having an extremely over-active inner child that's mostly dominant.

For myself, my "Little" side is my dominant side and it's generally a constant struggle to get "grown up" things done and accomplished. Things as simple as going to work, finishing assignments or keeping appointments become major obstacles. It manifests itself into a kind of procrastination, but really, it's just my "Little" side outright refuses to do things, often until the very last minute, at which point my "Little" side kind of panics and my adult side takes over as the dominant form. To put it another way...we tend to work *REALLY* well under last minute pressure! 

Most "Littles" and ABs do better by having a "Big", that is a kind of "surrogate parent" of sorts, to basically make sure they do stuff when they're supposed to do it and keep them on track. That's generally how we refer to non "Littles" and non ABs/BFs...as "Bigs" or sometimes "Norms".

We do need to be careful though, one of the bad things about being a "Little" or Adult Baby is that by nature, in the real world, you respond to parental authority like a little kid, so the more "grownup" someone is acting and the more childish they're treating you, the more you can't help but act like a child in response. Which makes it fairly easy to manipulate us and to make us do things we really don't want to do.

Teenage "Littles" and Teen Babies are the most at risk, especially from pedophiles who often like to pose as convenient "mommy" and "daddy" figures in order to snatch them up and then molest them, often using their own fetish of sorts as a means of blackmailing them into doing whatever the pedo wants.

The important thing to remember is that it's largely NOT sexual based, rather based on comfort, security, stress relief, etc...as such, there is no age determination, anyone, child, teen, adult, whatever can be a "Little" or an AB/BF. Most pedophiles are keenly aware of that fact and specifically look to target and exploit us.

On the positive side though, it's effectively impossible for us to be pedophiles. Pedophiles seek to destroy innocence whilst we seek to embody and reflect it. When we look at a picture of a child for example, we imagine and see ourselves ~as~ the child, where as when a pedophile looks at that EXACT SAME picture, they imagine themselves *RAPING* the child. Which is why the two can never be one in the same...as you would have to imagine yourself raping...yourself... 

We are, in effect, exact polar opposites to each other.

In fact, many of us were actually "made" by child abusers and pedophiles, who effectively had their innocence, their babyhood/childhood forcibly BEATEN or RAPED out of them. As such, we generally have an extremely deep seated, ingrained hatred of pedos and child abusers...much more so than most normal folk. It can even be dangerous for some of us to be near people who are known pedos or child abusers...because many of us are inclined to attack them...physically. The hatred we feel towards those kinds of people, those who attack and destroy innocence, is absolutely beyond measure. They're basically an affront to everything we are, they are the quintessential antithesis to our very being.

On the positive side though, "Littles" and ABs/BFs do often have a MUCH better outlook on life and find enjoyment, pleasure and comfort in all sorts of things that regular folk can't even begin to understand.

I enjoy coloring, watching cartoons, playing with toys, and basically doing anything overly child like. I generally see the world through the eyes of a child and as such enjoy life and living on a level that "Bigs" can't even begin to comprehend in most ways. In fact most people tend to kill off any semblance of an "inner child" they have as soon as they reach adulthood...either that of they forcibly suppress it.

That's not an option though for those like myself, our "inner child" cannot be suppressed or killed off, it is our dominant side.

Everything is relative as well. For example most "Bigs" think that what we do is "silly" or "weird" or "strange", but the ironic thing is...that's actually how we see them and a lot of their behavior. In the way they take things like religion, politics and the like ~so~ seriously, as if it were a matter of life and death, to us that's just adult silliness, it's not important or overly relevant at all and it's just something to have fun with. We find it ~very~ strange, weird and silly how so many "Bigs" have such a concrete fixation with particular religious and political beliefs.

On another positive side, we're generally blessed with an EXTREMELY intricate, detailed and active imagination and one that we can directly derive emotional security and comfort from...something most are incapable of doing. Basically I can make fantasy into a kind of pseudo reality and permanently etch it into my long term memory engrams.

You see most of us that were neglected or abused, we developed coping mechanisms, for example instead of growing up with imaginary friends I grew up with imaginary mommy and daddy figures I would base on what I saw on television, movies, cartoons, etc. That fantasy gave me far more than any real love or affection I was getting in real reality, as such it directly fueled and pushed my imagination, creativity and emotional intelligence to a level far beyond what most "Bigs" have.



Tigercougar said:


> Wow. I'm afraid I'm going to have to give you  ano-FLUSH



Bored now!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 5, 2013)

I say this to a lot of people, but

you're fucking wierd as hell, dude


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 5, 2013)

My question is this though: If Littles play with legos and cereal box toys, does that mean that Bronies are Littles because they watch a cartoon aimed at very young girls?


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I say this to a lot of people, but
> 
> you're fucking wierd as hell, dude


True, but I'd rather the subject get back to ED than go a a massive tangent about how wierd mip is for being "little".

So can we all agree that ED is where good natured humanity goes to die, please?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2013)

All of that and you missed the whole diaper fetish part.

It is something the majority of babyfurs have (especially to the DL side).

Yeah and some of the daddies are creepers. I've met a few of the worst.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> My question is this though: If Littles play with legos and cereal box toys, does that mean that Bronies are Littles because they watch a cartoon aimed at very young girls?



The labels are actually mostly meaningless, to a certain extent every single person is in fact an Adult Baby as well as a "Little". It's just most people in general reject such forms because of how they've been socially engineered/branded since babyhood.

We're generally taught that being little/young is bad and that being grown up is good. Taught to feel ashamed and embarrassed over anything babyish or childish.

Even something as simple as sucking on your pen/pencil can be considered a form of adult baby behavior, the only real question is whether you recognize it and whether you feel ashamed/embarrassed by it.

Even as a "Little" I still like footie pajamas, stuffed animals and even binkies, all of which are considered more adult baby than "Little" oriented, so like I said, the labels are a bit misleading.

The important thing is doing what's fun and what you enjoy and not being burdened or held back by outdated societal "rules" and taboos.

Being "Little" in general is actually one of the best forms of stress relief there is, letting go of adult responsibility and worry for a little while, coloring, playing with toys, whatever you like.

  A lot of people tend to be denial though, or try and lock their inner-child up in a closet or couch it in the guise of some other interest/form.  You often hear them screeching on like, "WATCHING CARTOONS DOESN'T MAKE ME A CHILD!"  When...actually...yeah, it kinda does.  The only real question is, again, whether or not you're embarrassed by your own inner-child and, most importantly, WHY you're embarrassed by it.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2013)

Some people are not into any of that stuff.

If you think everyone is repressed in that way you're just projecting.

I like cartoons but I wouldn't call myself a little.

It's the amount of enjoyment you get out of those sorts of activities and how far you take it.

Most babfurs I know it's a fetish for them, too


----------



## Azure (Apr 5, 2013)

SHUT THE FUCK UP DONNY!

this thread

what the fuck

what has it turned into

its like, dead ambulance dude

then its like, obvious shit about ED

now its like, i poop myself

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

fuck you!

you jive ass monkey


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 5, 2013)

Azure said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP DONNY!
> 
> this thread
> 
> ...



I have to say, I unanimously second this post and its content. Exactly what was on my mind.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> It's  called being a "Little".  In general us "Littles" have a child-like  perception and imagination mixed with adult level intellect and  comprehension.  As such we don't generally take things very  seriously...at all.  It's just fun and games for the most part.  It's  very difficult to be bothered by anything when you're more concerned  over cereal box toys and coloring inside the lines.  Legos!  Now ~that~  is some serious business!  *nods*


No that's fucking retarded. 
I'd rather have the drugs


----------



## Golden (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> The labels are actually mostly meaningless, to a certain extent every single person is in fact an Adult Baby as well as a "Little". It's just most people in general reject such forms because of how they've been socially engineered/branded since babyhood.  We're generally taught that being little/young is bad and that being grown up is good. Taught to feel ashamed and embarrassed over anything babyish or childish.  Even something as simple as sucking on your pen/pencil can be considered a form of adult baby behavior, the only real question is whether you recognize it and whether you feel ashamed/embarrassed by it.  Even as a "Little" I still like footie pajamas, stuffed animals and even binkies, all of which are considered more adult baby than "Little" oriented, so like I said, the labels are a bit misleading.  The important thing is doing what's fun and what you enjoy and not being burdened or held back by outdated societal "rules" and taboos.  Being "Little" in general is actually one of the best forms of stress relief there is, letting go of adult responsibility and worry for a little while, coloring, playing with toys, whatever you like.    A lot of people tend to be denial though, or try and lock their inner-child up in a closet or couch it in the guise of some other interest/form.  You often hear them screeching on like, "WATCHING CARTOONS DOESN'T MAKE ME A CHILD!"  When...actually...yeah, it kinda does.  The only real question is, again, whether or not you're embarrassed by your own inner-child and, most importantly, WHY you're embarrassed by it.


  Wow you hijacked the living shit out of this thread.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Some people are not into any of that stuff.
> 
> If you think everyone is repressed in that way you're just projecting.
> 
> ...



It's a matter of perspective, like I said, the labels are mostly  meaningless and it comes in every different shade you can think of.  The  only real relevant factor is if you're ashamed/embarrassed by it and,  if so, WHY it is that you are.  I tend to focus on lumping people into  the "extremes" as it essentially forces them to confront their potential  shame/embarrassment.  Even if you don't believe that watching a cartoon  is childish behavior, it shouldn't bother you if that's the way it's  perceived by others...and, if it does, that indicates you have a  potential psychological failing (likely as a result of how society  socially engineered you to feel dirty/ashamed of being childish).



RaichuOPs said:


> Wow you hijacked the living shit out of this thread.



This thread is now a multi-dimensional, non-linear construct of random Internet interest and intrigue.  What would ~you~ like to talk about?


----------



## Golden (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> It's a matter of perspective, like I said, the labels are mostly  meaningless and it comes in every different shade you can think of.  The  only real relevant factor is if you're ashamed/embarrassed by it and,  if so, WHY it is that you are.  I tend to focus on lumping people into  the "extremes" as it essentially forces them to confront their potential  shame/embarrassment.  Even if you don't believe that watching a cartoon  is childish behavior, it shouldn't bother you if that's the way it's  perceived by others...and, if it does, that indicates you have a  potential psychological failing (likely as a result of how society  socially engineered you to feel dirty/ashamed of being childish).    This thread is now a multi-dimensional, non-linear construct of random Internet interest and intrigue.  What would ~you~ like to talk about?


  The entire purpose of threads is to organize discussions. This thread is neither "random" nor "non-linear". The topic is on an ED article is on a dead fursuiting EMT. Make your own thread about trying to justify acting like a 3 year old. "How do I use new thread buttan?".


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2013)

RaichuOPs said:


> The entire purpose of threads is to organize discussions. This thread is neither "random" nor "non-linear". The topic is on an ED article is on a dead fursuiting EMT. Make your own thread about trying to justify acting like a 3 year old. "How do I use new thread buttan?".



On topic? 

...here? :roll:


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

RaichuOPs said:


> The entire purpose of threads is to organize discussions. This thread is neither "random" nor "non-linear". The topic is on an ED article is on a dead fursuiting EMT. Make your own thread about trying to justify acting like a 3 year old. "How do I use new thread buttan?".



And now this thread is about your anger issues and apparent OCD affliction.  *makes popcorn*

Yeesh, don't whine about a thread being off topic when you're not even on topic yourself.  *rolls eyes*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 5, 2013)

what the fuck is happening here?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> what the fuck is happening here?



FAF


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> I really have no problems at all with you perceiving me in that regard.  To be honest I could not even begin to ~try~ and sum up enough want nor bother to attempt to refute what you so obviously ~need~ to believe.
> 
> People are free judge me however they like. If it makes them feel any better about their pathetic, miserable, backwards little existence on this hopeless little mudball...hey, more power to 'em!
> 
> I am many things to many people, and I can be whatever *YOU* need me to be, but always remember, it's always on *YOU*...you see what you *NEED* to see...never what's really there.



The people that say they do not care what other people think of them are usually desperate to try and make other people think that they don't care what they think.

If you truly didn't care about what we think, you wouldn't even be assed to argue about this in the first place.

But you do care, which is why you're doing this right now and why you will continue to do it in the future.

I care what people think of me. I can admit that. It's human fucking nature.


----------



## Golden (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> And now this thread is about your anger issues and apparent OCD affliction.  *makes popcorn*  Yeesh, don't whine about a thread being off topic when you're not even on topic yourself.  *rolls eyes*


 lol what?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> The people that say they do not care what other people think of them are usually desperate to try and make other people think that they don't care what they think.



Pretty much

"I don't care what you think about me, unless it's something nice"


----------



## Azure (Apr 5, 2013)

*makes poopcorn*

*rolls eyes*

*poops my pants*

*puts a single .45 round through my cranium*

*further shits self in death throes*


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> The people that say they do not care what other people think of them are usually desperate to try and make other people think that they don't care what they think.



Contrariwise, the people who get verbally bitch slapped with how ineffectual and impotent they are, very often desperately resort to Pee Wee Herman style IKYABWAI lames in a failing bid to try and overcompensate for their epic embarrassment and ridicule.

See, I can play pop-psychologist too!  



Azure said:


> *makes poopcorn*
> 
> *rolls eyes*
> 
> ...



Awww, somebody needs a hug!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2013)

What the fuck is this?


----------

